# Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Okt. 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

beim Bau der Terrasse ist mir die Idee gekommen, eine Sumflandschaft im Vorgarten zu bauen.
Ursprünglich wollte ich Steine legen mit dem Rüttler drüberfahren und fertig. 
Inspirirt von Stegen, die man in Naturschutzgebieten über Moorlandschaften findet, will ich einfach einen Steg durch den Vorgarten ziehen, gesäumt von Schilf Rohrkolben usw. 
Der Vorteil ist, die zu mähende Fläche nimmt ab und es ist recht fix gemacht. 
Da ich das erst nächstes Jahr in Angriff nehme will ich schon mal Ideen sammeln. 
Vieleicht hat der ein oder andere sowas schon gemacht und kann Bilder einstellen. 
Als weiteres stellt sich die Frage, ob das überhaupt funktioniert, wenn man  links und rechts am Steg "Schlammlöcher anlegt" und bepflanzt. 
Es soll keine Sichtbare Wasserfläche entstehen, sondern wirklich nur eine Sumpflandschaft.

Die 1. Skizze:
 

Ich freu mich schon auf Eure Anregungen die mir immer sehr helfen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Theo (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Moin Thomas.

Die Idee ist sicher nicht die schlechteste. Es währe hilfreich deine Skizze zu erweitern, um ein Gesamtbild von der zur Verfügung stehenden Fläche zu bekommen.
Will sagen, wenn du da nur irgendwo ein stück Laufsteg anlegst und das passt dann nicht zu deiner Anlage, das sieht dann sicher unnatürlich aus.
Wie gesagt, die Idee ist Super.


----------



## Stoer (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,
das ist mal was ganz neues und eine super Idee.
Schön wäre es wenn Du ein Foto vom Vorgarten einstellen könntest.
Wie willst Du die Feuchtigkeit im Boden halten ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Moin Thomas,
von der Idee her finde ich es recht witzig.
Fragen, die mir allerdings sofort durch den Kopf gehen:

- wie dicht ist die Bebauung?
- hast Du unmittelbar Nachbarn?
- hast Du Fenster nach vorn zum Vorgarten?

Warum ich frage?
Ich denke da an M Ü C K E N!!!

Solch' ein Vorhaben wäre bei uns undenkbar, wir würden aufgefressen... und unsere Nachbarn würden uns wohl die Hölle heiß machen


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Mücken vermehren sich in Regentonnen und pflanzenlosen Kleinstgewässern (sprich: Pfützen). Ich glaube nicht, dass sie in Thomas'  Projekt geeignete Lebensbedingungen finden würden.


----------



## Limnos (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hi

Um welche Fläche handelt es sich denn? Wenn der begehbare Steg im Vergleich zur Restfläche zu groß ist, wirkt er lächerlich. Eine Alternative wären zylindrische Trittsteine, die man sich selbst gießen kann. Mit __ Schilf oder __ Rohrkolben ist die Gefahr groß, dass nach wenigen Jahren, das, was eigentlich eine Wasserfläche hätte sein sollen, verlandet. Ich würde stattdessen zu kleinbleibenden Riedpflanzen (Typha minima, T. laxmanni, mittelgroßen __ Seggen, Irissen, __ Hechtkraut oder Flatterbinsen in Pflanzgefäßen raten.  Sehr gut hierfür wegen ihrer Standfestigkeit sind halbierte Kanister ab 25 l aufwärts, die man mit Silolack innen und außen streicht. So behält man den Ausbreitungsdrang der Pflanzen im Auge und im Griff. Wegen der Mücken sollte es eine tiefe Stelle geben, dass Fische darin Überwinterungschancen haben. Ansonsten genügen Tiefen um die 40 cm.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo zusammen,

freut mich, das so viele mit überlegen, was das werden könnte.
Mal zwischendurch ein paar Antworten:

Der Vorgarten ist für einen Vorgarten zu groß (geschätzt irgendwo 80-100 m² ) und wirklich brauchen tut man ihn nicht.
Ürsprünglich war der Plan, den komplett zum Kinderspielplatz zu machen. 
Wir haben aber festgestellt, dass dies sehr unpraktisch ist und keiner Lust hat den Tag im Vorgarten zu verbringen. Somit ist der Spielplatz im Garten in Arbeit ubd hoffenttlich gleich im Frühjahr fertig (fürs erste).

Den Vorgarten habe ich komplett entkernt. Alle Bäume weg (9 x 20-30 Meter Tannen) alle Wurzeln raus, alle Wege weg, den Zaun weg, Teich weg und was man sonst noch alles abreißen konnte.

So sieht es bis heute auch aus, also eine Bombenkraterlandschaft nach einem schweren Gefecht. Nur das Eingangstor habe ich schon fertig gemauert und es ist mir sogar ganz gut gelungen (finde ich) Bilder mache ich noch.

Was soll werden:

Eigentlich eine Wiese mit diversen Bäumen und Sträuchern. Das Sumpfbbeet würde ich mit Teichfolie machen und wirklich bis zum oberen Rand mit Erde verfüllen (Mücken). Somit sollen dort keine Fische schwimmen, die sind im Teich. Obwiohl ein wenig Wasser zu sehen wäre auch schön, aber ich weiß nicht, wie das Wasser aussehen wird (wahrscheinlich braune stinkende Brühe??)
Die Teichfolie habe ich über und somit kann ich eine reines Sumpfbeet anlegen. Ich hatte schon überlegt, einfach die Landversionen von Schilf und Co zu pflanzen, aber dann hat man eine Fläche wo man Unkraut rupfen muß und das muß ja nicht sein im Vorgarten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## DbSam (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,


ein Foto vom Bombenkrater wäre trotzdem nicht schlecht, da könnte man sich das besser vorstellen. Ein paar ca. Maße dazu würden die Angaben vervollständigen.



> ... Das Sumpfbbeet würde ich mit Teichfolie machen und wirklich bis zum oberen Rand mit Erde verfüllen ... __ Schilf und Co ...



Es werden wahrscheinlich zwei Sumpfbeete, je einer links und rechts vom Steg, vielleicht mit einem Rohr o.ä. Lösung verbunden (ich denke da z.B. an verdunstetes Wasser nachfüllen, etc.). Sonst müsstest Du Dir noch die Verankerung des Steges auf der Folie überlegen und hättest das Nässeproblem am Holz. So könntest Du mit Schlaghülsen o.ä. arbeiten.
Bei Schilf und Co.musst Du auch an die "Folien-Lochbohrer" denken.
Die nächste zu klärende Frage wäre, wie Du den Sumpf ohne viel Arbeit immer schön feucht halten kannst.
Generell würde ich mich dazu auch mal u.a. hier umschauen.

Ach, da gehen mir noch Millionen anderer Problemchen durch den Kopf...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Eugen (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hi Thomas,
ein Sumpfbeet ist was feines.
Dafür gibt es viele,schöne Pflanzen (gugg mal in Werners Liste)
Mach das Loch etwa 50-80 cm tief.
An den Seiten die Folie etwas durchlöchern,damit überflüssiges Wasser versickern kann.
Du kannst auch leichte Vertiefungen modellieren und hier Pflanzen fürs Flachwasser , die wechselnde Wasserstände vertragen, einpflanzen
Auf __ Schilf oder ähnlich invasivse Pflanzen würde ich verzichten,die wuchern dir das Beet ratzfatz zu.
Wenn du etwas mehr Arbeit investieren willst,lege das Beet ähnlich einem Moorbeet an. (mit Eimern oä. als Wasserspeicher)
Gestalten mit knorrigen Wurzeln uam. Da ist der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas.

Ich würde das Beet nicht unter dem Steg durchgängig anlegen. Warum?
Weil Dir sonst die Pflanzen zwischen den Brettern durchwachsen... kann nett aussehen, kann aber ganz sicher auch fürchterlich nerven. 
Übrigens muss man Sumpfbeete, wie z.B. den oft erwähnte Ufergraben, auch pflegen wenn man bestimmten, weniger konkurrenzstarken Pflanzen dauerhaft das Überleben sichern will.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Tipps, so bin ich mit den Überlegungen ein Stück weiter.

Die Folie wollte ich auch nicht durchgänig machen. Das wird sich aber ergeben. Wenn die Folie reicht und es einfacher ist würde ich sie durchgängig machen (Als Unkrautfolie) in der Mitte kein Substrat drauf und ganz flach anlegen, so dass sich keine Pflanzen ansiedeln, sondern nur ein Wasseraustausch zwischen beiden Seiten stattfindet. 
Feucht halten will ich das ganze natürlich mit Regenwasser. Dazu muß ich die Dachrinne von der Sickergrube trennen und in das Moorbeet einleiten. Ein Überlauf in ein Drainagerohr transportiert das überschüssige Wasser dann in die Sickergrube. 
Da die Dachfläche recht groß ist im Verhältnis zum Sumpfbeet, weiß ich noch nicht was das wird. 

Ich habe die Zeichnung mal um die Unterkonstruktion erweitert.  

Fotos habe ich gerade keine, weil dunkel, mal sehen ob es morgen früh klappt.

@ Annett Das man das ganze pflegen muß weiß ich doch, aber es ist einfacher als Unkraut rupfen.
Pferdchen guggn... 
@ Eugen So ein Sumpfbeet ist was feines und es soll richtig Urrig aussehen mit alten Wurzeln und so weiter. Ja so stelle ich mir das vor. Da ich noch ca. 20 Tannen fällen muß habe ich Wurzeln ohne Ende als Dekomaterial (Mir graut schon davor, wird aber sicher erst in 2 Jahren)
Werners Liste habe ich nicht gefunden. Es wäre schön, wenn Du einen direkten Link machen könntest. 
@Carsten Millionen Probleme?? So viele sind es nicht, vieleicht 10 oder max 100. Ich will keine Einschlaghülsen nehmen, sondern Betonrohre setzen. (Weil es so viel Spaß macht, hahaha) Einschlaghülsen sind mir zu unsicher. Am Teich haben wir Sichtschutzzäune auf Einschlaghülsen. Das ganze hat sich so gesetzt das er krum und schief ist. Das fällt mir immer auf, wenn ich hier ein Foto einstelle. (Das wird auch noch betoniert.)

Grüße  

Thomas


----------



## DbSam (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,

die Einschlaghülsen soll man doch auch nicht einfach so in den Boden klopfen, sondern in Beton setzen. Aber es stimmt, im Hinterkopf hatte ich eher diese Pfostenträger. Damit bekommt man den gewünschten Effekt, dass die Pfosten nicht im Wasser stehen und kann gewisse Höhendifferenzen einfach ausgleichen. Bspw. stehen die Pfosten von meinem Balkon seit 16 Jahren auf solchen Dingern, da ist noch nichts verfault... (btw: Die Preise auf dieser Seite sind ganz schön 'gesalzen'. Das bekommt man sicher irgendwo günstiger, oder halt nachbauen...)



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Wenn die Folie reicht und es einfacher ist würde ich sie durchgängig machen



Dann müsstest Du aber die Betonpfosten durch die Folie treiben...   Wobei man hier, wenn Du bei Deiner Technik mit den PE-Rohren bleibst, mit kleineren und ganz genau geschnittenen Löchern in der Folie, Kleber und einem ordentlichen Spannband für Dichtigkeit sorgen könnte. - Ist aber aufwändig.
Ich würde da eher für zwei Sumpflandschaften sorgen (jeweils bis an die Pfosten) und beide mit Flansch und Rohr verbinden.

Wo das Wasser herkommt und abfließt ist geklärt, wobei ich gleich noch einen weiteren Zufluß vom nächsten Wasserhahn für evtl. trockene Zeiten einbauen würde...
Regenwasser/Fallrohr: Man kann aber nicht einfach das Fallrohr in den Sumpf legen, da wird sonst bei einem ordentlichen Regen alles weggespült... Ich würde da eher an eine solche Lösung  denken. Siehe dazu auch die Links von Karsten in Beitrag 11. (Ich hatte irgendwo noch eine schöne Lösung und Bauanleitung mit Mörtelkisten gesehen, finde diese aber heute nicht mehr.) Dann diese 'Speicher' z. B. mit Drainagerohr verbinden, in den ersten Kübel das Wasser aus dem Fallrohr einleiten und aus dem Letzten ab in die Sickergrube. Denke dabei auch an einen Fallrohrfilter, damit Du die Kübel nicht andauernd ausbuddeln musst. 

So, da warte ich nun mal auf Maße und Fotos vom Vorgarten und dessen Umgebung.



Gruß Carsten

PS:
Du hast recht, ich hatte etwas übertrieben und habe nun nochmal genau überlegt: 
Es sind nun nur noch 957376 Problemchen und Detailfragen zu klären...


----------



## DbSam (20. Okt. 2011)

*Mörtelkübel im Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Es wurden Mörtelkübel gefunden


----------



## Ellen (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Ich hab in meinem Garten und selbst auf der Terasse auch einige Sumpfbeete einfach mit Mörtelkübeln gestaltet. 
Kübel eingegraben, so, dass die Oberkante fast micht zu sehen ist und es funktioniert prima. 
Da wachsen __ Iris, __ Blutweiderich und auch andere Sumpfpflanzen drin. 
Selbst Tannenwedel geht gut!
Der Vorteil ist, dass sie sich nicht gegenseitig verdrängen können, da die Kübel wie eine Rizomsperre wirken. Und die Bäume können den Kübeln das Wasser nicht wegnehmen.
Im Sommer giesse ich immer dann Wasser nach und zwar bis oben hin, wenn ich sehe, dass die Pflanzen anfangen durchzuhängen. Ansonsten ist das völlig pflegeleicht und ich brauchte noch nie einen Ablauf, da das Wasser dann einfach in der normalen Erde versickert, wenn die Kübel mal zu voll sein sollten.
Passierte aber selbst in diesem Regensommer fast nie, 

Ellen


----------



## Ellen (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

 

Ich hab leider keine Fotos davon, aber das ist z.B. auf meiner Terrasse. 
In der zweiten Reihe stehen Mörtelkübel und man sieht wenigstens den Blütweiderich und ein Stückchen von der Weide. 
Die __ Iris blühen ja früher, wenn die Pflanzen im vorderen (normalen) Kasten noch kleiner sind, 

Ellen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Cartsen,

danke für die Links, ich habe mir das Ganze erheblich einfacher vorgestellt. 
Ich hätte das ganze ausgehoben, Folie drauf und Aushub wieder rein fertig. 
Das man bei einem Moorbeet auf den Nährstoffeintrag achten muß und Wasserspeicher anlegen habe ich nicht gewußt. 

Die Einschlaghülsen heißen ja nicht Einbetonierhülsen. Von daher reicht manchmal Einschlagen, manchmal eben auch nicht... 
Ich will wirklich Betonrohre versenken und diese dann mit braunem Lack versuchen ein wenig Holzstruktur draufzumahlen. 
Mit der Durchgänigen Folie sehe ich nicht gar so kritisch, da die Rohre sicher 1-1,20m auseinanderliegen. So kann ich die Löcher in die Folie scheiden und eine Senke zwichen den Rohren machen. Dadurch würde die Folie an den Rohren so hoch liegen, das da kein Wasser abläuft. 

Mit dem Dachrinneneinlauf bin ich mir jetzt vollkommen unschlüßig. Es wird sicher zu viel Wasser und es ist vieleicht günstiger bei Bedarf die Pumpe anzuwerfen und etwas Wasser nachzufüllen?? 
(Wasser habe ich auch in den Vorgarten verlegt, da mir die Rennerei mit dem Schlauchwagen auf den Zeiger ging.) 
Meist hat man ja Regenzeiten und in diesen würde das Moorbeet ordentlich durchspült. Im Teich finde ich das gut aber im Moorbeet wird das sicher schief gehen? 

Bilder kommen noch.


Danke Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Ellen,

mit der Rezinomsperre ist eine gute Idee für die großen Pflanzen. So richtig großes Schilf oder Rohrkolben müßen da schon hin denke ich. 
Da werde ich wohl mal ordentlich Mörtelkiste shoppen müssen...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## DbSam (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,


so, da haben wir Dich zum Nachdenken gebracht, dass es eben doch nicht ganz so einfach ist. 
Also ohne etwas Arbeit wird das leider nichts...


Der Vorschlag von Ellen hat etwas an sich, ich würde diesen noch mit einer "automatischen Bewässerung aus der Dachrinne unter Zuhilfenahme eines Wasserreservoires außerhalb der Mörtelkübel" verbinden, um Trockenzeiten ohne Regen zu überbrücken. Man will ja später nicht ständig mit der Kanne oder dem Schlauch herum rennen.
Edit: 
Die 'Edith' hatte noch eine schnelle Blitzidee:
Die Gießarbeit könnte ein Bewässerungssystem mit Feuchtesensor übernehmen, so ala Gardena...
Man müsste nur noch irgendwo einen ausreichend großen Regenwasserspeicher schön verstecken können.
Dies kostet aber auch alles etwas Aufwand, Zeit und Euronen.


Der Nachteil ist: Man muss viele Kübel verbuddeln und hat dazwischen normale Vegetation. Gut, da könnte man auch Lösungen finden, um die einzelnen Kübelvegetationen optisch zu einer Landschaft zu verbinden. Da fällt mir aber jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts Gescheites ein...
Ansonsten hättest Du zwischen den Kübeln: Gras.  


Zur Folienlösung:
Fakt ist, flache Böschungen gehen nicht, da diese schnell zu schnell austrocknen. Es müssen daher schon senkrechte Wände sein. Das Beispiel mit den Mörtelkübeln finde ich gut und auch gut umsetzbar. Wenn all die Kübel zusätzlich mit 100er Rohren verbunden sind, dann kann man dort auch das Regenwasser direkt einlaufen lassen. An einen Kübel wird dann der Überlauf bis auf Oberkante Sumpfbeet heraus gezogen. Das Moorbeet wird also unterirdisch mit Regenwasser durchspült. Ich sehe hier im Moment gar keinen Nachteil, nur sollte man das Regenwasser vor dem Einlauf grob filtern.

Das wäre eine Lösung, die weniger Entwicklungsaufwand als die Kübellösung erfordert und später im Alltagsbetrieb weniger Gießpflege bedarf.




Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ich will wirklich Betonrohre versenken und diese dann mit braunem Lack versuchen ein wenig Holzstruktur draufzumahlen.


Hhm, ist machbar, aber ein Holzpfosten ist eben ein Holzpfosten. Von daher würde ich nach einer preisgünstigen Lösung mit Pfostenträger suchen. (Ich würde keine Pfosten anmalen wollen und mich später über mich ärgern...) Du darfst aber gern malen... 


So, ich warte nun weiter auf Fotos und die Bemaßung des Vorgartens. 
Bitte auch den Bereich vom Hauseingang und Gartentor mit ablichten, denn an diesen Stellen soll die Reise über den Sumpf starten oder enden. - Muss ja irgendwie zusammen passen.
Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen, welche Pflanzen sich dort tummeln sollen. Wenn es nur __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben sein sollen, dann kannst Du sicher auch nur einen "Flachsumpf mit Drainagerohr" basteln... Musst dann aber immer auf 2011er "Sommer" hoffen...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Eugen (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hi Thomas,

willst du nun ein Sumpf-  oder ein Moorbeet machen.
Da gibt es schon einige Unterschiede.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo zusammen,

ja, was will ich eigentlich??? 
Ich weiß es nicht, es muß hauptsächlich gut aussehen, was ich will.

Das was ich will soll den Steg säumen, von daher denke ich, das gößere Pflanzen besser aussehen, aber auslaufend hin zu kleineren Modellen.

Die Teichfolie habe ich übrig und sind ca. 5 x 5 Meter (ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht allzusehr verschätzt. Wenn ich noch was brauche würde ich es nachholen. Im Baumarkt gibt es unverkäufliche Reste, die man billig abstauben kann. 

Vergrabene Mörtelkisten haben auch keinen Wasserspeicher. Das würde meiner Variante 1.0 sehr Nahe kommen, nur das ich anstatt einer Kiste Folie nehme.

Die Idee ist mir gerade erst gekommen und noch nicht ausgereift. Ich werde am WE mal mit Steinen legen, wie das ganze Maßlich werden könnte.

Grüße und Danke 

Thomas


----------



## Ellen (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*



DbSam schrieb:


> Der Nachteil ist: Man muss viele Kübel verbuddeln und hat dazwischen normale Vegetation. Gut, da könnte man auch Lösungen finden, um die einzelnen Kübelvegetationen optisch zu einer Landschaft zu verbinden. Da fällt mir aber jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts Gescheites ein...
> Ansonsten hättest Du zwischen den Kübeln: Gras.



Um meine Kübel herum hab ich je nach Lage __ Pfennigkraut oder Walderdbeeren. Beides wächst ausserhalb der Kübel und rankt auch rein. Muss nie gemäht werden und geht auch nicht ein, wenn die __ Kübelpflanzen den Boden fast völlig abdunkeln. Im Herbst oder Frühling rupfe ich einfach was raus, wenn es zu viel wird. Da werden die Pflanzen eh abgeschnitten und man kommt wundervoll überall ran, 

Ellen


----------



## DbSam (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*



Ellen schrieb:


> Um meine Kübel herum hab ich je nach Lage __ Pfennigkraut oder Walderdbeeren. Beides wächst ausserhalb der Kübel und rankt auch rein.




Immer nützliche Hinweise und neue Ideen, dafür ist das Forum da.

Ich gestehe: 
Bei 'Grünzeugs' bin ich auch nicht so der Fachmann, bei mir zu Hause regiert in diesem Revier meine Frau... 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ellen (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*



DbSam schrieb:


> bei mir zu Hause regiert in diesem Revier meine Frau...
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Ist wie bei uns, zum Glück!!! 
Ansonsten hätte ich entweder eine Wüste oder abgezirkelte Beete mit Geranien und Co im Garten, 

Ellen


----------



## DbSam (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*



Ellen schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätte ich entweder eine Wüste oder abgezirkelte Beete mit Geranien und Co im Garten



Wobei man dann aber auch eine Wüste beherrschen muss...  

Aber, sooo unwissend bin ich nun auch wieder nicht...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo zusammen,

eine Wüste anlegen??? Auch nicht schlecht und pflegeleicht.... Ne Pyramide drauf und fertig ist der Vorgarten. Gefällt mir grundsätzlich sehr gut. 

Nein...
Ich habe mal das google nach einem Bild durchsucht, wie ich es mir vorstellen könnte, aber nichts gefunden. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Wüste passt nicht, das gibts bei uns ja gar nicht. Mach doch Wanderdünen drauf, zehn Meter hoch, und stell nen Strandkorb rein ;-)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Werner,

ich habe gerade Deine Seite entdeckt. Sehr sehr interessant...

Was macht man nun eine nasse Wiese, eine feuchte Wiese oder ein Moor? Ich kann ja auch kombinieren. Am steg eine Nasse oder feuchte Wiese und daran anschließend und abgegrenzt ein Moor? 
Gib mir mal bitte Empfehlungen. Ich denke, es sieht gut aus, wenn am Steg links und rechts große Pflanzen stehen Iris, kleine Rohrkolben usw. dahinter dann eine blühende Landschaft warscheinlich in einem Moor. So könnte das Ganze Abwechslungsreich und interessant aussehen. Vieleicht hast Du ein paar Bilder von Mooren, nassen Wiesen und feuchten Wiesen als Gesamteindruck.

Wie gesagt, ich habe eine freie Fläche und bin ersteinmal nur am Überlegen, wie man die sehr interessant gestalten kan.

Danke, Grüße 

Thomas

PS: eine Wanderdüne habe ich schon, die hat mir ein Laster vors Haus gekippt. Die hat im Laufe des Jahres aber ganz schön abgenommen.


----------



## Kolja (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,

das ist eine schöne Idee für den Vorgarten.

Das habe ich bei Go..gl gefunden. Stichwort "Feuchtwiese". Da ist auch ein Steg dabei. Jedoch etwas über Vorgartengröße.

Wenn Du mit Folie gestaltest kannst du doch unterschiedliche Zonen machen. Ohne Löcher, stark löcherig, wenig löcherig, verschieden tief und die verschiedenen Lebensräume gestalten. Wenn Du mit flachen Ufern eine Fläche anlegst, kannst du mit Dochten das Wasser an den Seiten in die Höhe leiten. (Ich habe Socken eingebaut, um Pflanzen am Rand im höheren Bereich zu versorgen.)

Ich habe gerade mal geguckt, bei Werner auf der Seite stehen Anleitungen (links unter Wissenswertes)  wie die unterschiedlichen Feuchtbereicht angelegt werden können.

Was mir bei der Idee so durch den Kopf geht : Wie ist bei euch der Winter? Hast du genug Platz, den Schnee vom Steg woanders als auf die Sumpffläche zu schaufeln? Wie findet der Besucher den Steg? Wenn ich bei uns die Schneemassen so anschaue, müsste ich mich vorsichtig vorschaufeln um nicht im Graben zu landen.


----------



## DbSam (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,


ich schließe mich Andrea an.
Bei Werner gibt es auch eine schöne Pflanzenliste. Die kannst Du mal durchackern und das Ergebnis mit den für die Pflanze jeweils erforderlichen Standortbedingungen präsentieren.
(So eine Pflanzenliste mit den gewünschte Bedingungen ist der Bereich, in dem auch ich mir immer Hilfe holen muss. Bei der weiteren Umsetzung bin ich dann wieder auf meinem Gebiet.)

Zusammen mit dieser Liste, den Fotos vom Vorgarten (mit Haus und Gartentor) und dessen Maßen können wir wieder die Ideenfabrik anwerfen. Denn was nutzen die besten Ideen, wenn sich diese nicht in das Gesamtbild einfügen. Ohne Fotos hat doch jeder hier ein anderes Bild im Kopf...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Andrea,

diese Bilder habe ich auch gefunden. Aber zu einem kleinen Wiesschen wie meins werden sollte ist  nix zu finden. Mir fehlt im Moment ein wenig die Vorstellung, wie das aussehen könnte. 
Drum wenn jemand sowas hat, her mit den Bildern  

Der Winter: Ist eigentlich in meinem Fall egal, da wir nicht durch den Vorgarten gehen. Wir kommen in der Garage an und jeder der zu uns kommt geht über den Garten rein. (Deswegen ist der Vorgarten so sinnlos und wird eigentlich nur für die Nachbarn aufgehübscht.) Der Vorgarten ist meine Schneeabladestelle, wenn es mal richtig dicke kommt. Vieleicht ändert sich das dann ein wenig aber ich glaube nicht. 

Bilder kommen ja..., es wird nur meisten recht spät bei mir und zeitig dunkel.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Kolja (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,

wenn das ganze nicht von der Straße zu einem Eingang führt,  ist für die Gestaltung wichtig, dass der Steg nicht "sinnfrei" irgendwohin liegt. Er müsste von irgendwo auf irgendwas zu, finde ich. Eine Bank, ein Blickpunkt, ein Tor, ein "ich weiß nicht was".

Bin auf deine Fotos gespannt.


----------



## StefanBO (21. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,


Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> diese Bilder habe ich auch gefunden. Aber zu einem kleinen Wiesschen wie meins werden sollte ist  nix zu finden. Mir fehlt im Moment ein wenig die Vorstellung, wie das aussehen könnte.
> Drum wenn jemand sowas hat, her mit den Bildern


Google listet ca. 16.300 Bilder zum Stichwort "Feuchtwiese", und du findest keins, dass dir gefallen könnte? Auch wenn die Flächen dort meist größer sind, man kann das ja auch in klein(er) anlegen.

Ansonsten könntest du ja sagen, was dir nicht gefällt! Soll es z.B. "ordentlich" sein? Nachfolgend etwas zugewachsen-verwildertes aus dem Botanischen Garten (aber klein ):


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo zusammen,

@Andrea Die Bilder kommen, da man aber nur im hellen knipsen kann warscheinlich erst mogen. Es ist schon unsere Haupthauseingangstür(Tor). Da die Straße dort so eng ist, das man da nicht parken kann und wir hinten Parkmöglichkeiten haben, kommt keine Sau da vorne rein. So meinte ich das.

@Stefan Ordentlich muß da gar nichts sein. Deine Bilder entsprechen genau meinen Vorstellungen nur warscheinlich noch kleiner. Die Bilder aus dem Google sind wirklich fantastisch nur wenn man das in klein umsetzt könnte es völlig daneben aussehen.

Wenn ich das ordentlich anlege muß es ordentlich gehalten werden.(Keine Lust drauf) 
Deswegen will ich die Streuobstwiese natürlich anlegen. Da stört kein Blatt was da irgendwo rumliegt. Insgesamt soll es ja eine Mischung aus Bäumen und Sträuchern werden mit ner schönen Frühlingswiese drunter, wo es einem leid tun würde mit dem Rasenmäher drüberzufahren. (Weil auch keine Lust drauf) Ja muß schon sein ich weiß...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Kolja (22. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,

wo kommt denn jetzt die Streuobstwiese hier oder hin?


----------



## Abor (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Moin,
da will ich doch auch mal sofort meinen Senf dazu geben: So ein Sumpfbeet ist echt was cooles. Besonders auf so einer großen Fläche wird das bestimmt super aussehen. Hast du schon mal an Karnivoren ( __ Fleischfressende Pflanzen) gedacht? Wahrscheinlich nicht... Auf jeden Fall gibt es da welche, die du auch in so einen Sumpf integrieren könntest. Das Problem: Die brauchen Torf. Du könntest ja auch nur einen kleinen Teil mit Fleischfressenden Pflanzen vollstopfen und dir im großem Sumpf kleinere Mörtelkübel, bestückt mit Moorbestandteilen, instellen.
Auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Idee, wenn es so naturnah wie möglich ist 

MfG


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

So Leute, 

ich habe keinen Aufwand gescheut um spektakuläre Luftaufnahmen zu machen...
 
Sehr gut ist auch der Versuch zur Anlage einer Wanderdüne zu sehen. Leider ist Sie fast komplett in den Garten gewandert. 
Hier mal eine Straßenansicht von dem Kampfgebiet:
 
Das Tor habe ich noch nicht ganz fertig (muß noch Riemchen holen, bein aber Stolz auf meine Kreation.
Im Hintergrund sind die elenden Tannebäume zu sehen. 9 davon standen im Vorgarten 20 oder mehr noch im Garten... 

Hier mal Entwürfe aus dem Wunschhaus (Programm) 
 
 
hier sind auch die Maße zu erkennen, also ca 120 m².  Dort waren die Überlegungen einen Spielplatz draus zu machen. diese sind gestrichen, da der Spielplatz im Garten schon in Arbeit ist.

Der Vorgarten soll kein kompletter Sumpf werden, sondern nur den Weg säumen und dahinter Bäume, Sträucher und so weiter. 

Grüße ersteinmel und danke allen, die mit mir überlegen.

Thomas


----------



## Kolja (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,

aaaaaaaah, Fotos und Pläne. Sehr schön. In meinem Kopf sah der Vorgarten ganz anders aus.

Ich finde, die "Sumpfidee" jetzt etwas zu sehr an die Hauswand gedrängt. Für mich müsste diese freier, also mehr in der Mitte verwirklicht werden. Aber vielleicht ist das auch nur mein erster Eindruck, weil ich mir das anders vorgestellt habe. Mal sehen, was es jetzt für Ideen gibt.


----------



## DbSam (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hi Thomas,

sehr gut, dass Du die Fotos eingestellt hast. Ich muss mich Andrea anschließen, auch in meinem Kopf hatte ich eine komplett andere Vorstellung.

Es ist sehr schade, dass das Gartentor an dieser Stelle steht und auch schon fast fertig ist. Hier eine schöne Kurve mit genug Breite und Radius hinein zu bekommen, ist sehr schwierig. Ebenso ist es gestalterisch nicht so einfach, den Weg nach diesem Gartentor gleich mit einer starken Kurve zu beginnen und in einen Steg übergehen zu lassen, um kurz danach gleich wieder in Richtung Hauswand abzubiegen...

So wie es jetzt ist:
In Richtung Hauswand bleibt im ersten Gedanke nur hohes Schilfgras übrig, um den Weg/Steg in eine Kurve zu zwingen... Für den 'Rest' brauche ich auch erstmal eine Idee. Denn auf der anderen Seite des Weges will man für seinen Umweg nun auch optisch 'belohnt' werden...



Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ehrlich geagt: Mein erster Gedanke war, das fast fertige Gartentor abzureißen und an anderer Stelle neu zu bauen.
Dann hätte man genug Platz für einen sanft und sinnvoll geschwungenen Steg durch eine kleine Sumpflandschaft...


----------



## Theo (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Moin Thomas.


Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> So Leute,
> Der Vorgarten soll kein kompletter Sumpf werden, sondern nur den Weg säumen und dahinter Bäume, Sträucher und so weiter.
> Thomas


Endlich mal eine Wanderdüne im Anhaltischen....Geil  .

Die Bilder zeigen dir eigendlich auch gleich deine Probleme auf. 
Gestalterisch ist der Eingang auf der verkehrten Seite, denn was auch immer du dort machst, jeder Besucher/Benutzer des Weges wird diesen benutzen ohne den recht großen Rest des Vorgartens zu beachten. (du schriebst ja das der Weg/Steg von mittel bis hohen Gräsern gesäumt sein soll)
Würde der Weg quer durch den Bereich führen währe eine Gestaltung sehr viel einfacher.
So wie es jetzt ist wirst du etwas bauen was nur einen geringen Teil der Anlage berücksichtigt...
oder aber du baust den Weg mit Abzweigen so das man in einzelne Quatiere wechelt.
Heidelandschaft mit "Sanddüne, Rosengarten usw.


----------



## Annett (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas.

Mir gehts wie den anderen - das mühsam errichtete Eingangstor ist für Dein Vorhaben eigentlich fehlplatziert und macht es einem nicht gerade leicht... 

Hier mal zwei meiner Ideen:
   
Die Zweite gibts erstmal nur als Bleistift-auf-Papier-Foto. Da kannst Du dann rechts noch eine Streuobstwiese, Kiesbeete, einen Rosenpergolagang oder sonstwas machen. 
 

Ich weiß, dass es nicht richtig kleinkindkompartibel ist, aber ich finde eine Brücke/Steg macht nur bei sichtbarem "Freiwasser" Sinn.
Die Mörtelkübel/Rhizomsperren habe ich eingeplant, damit Dir so wuchsstarke Pflanzen wie __ Schilfrohr oder __ Rohrkolben nicht binnen 2 oder 3 Jahren alles zuwuchern.

Noch ne Frage zur Hecke: Was hast Du da vor? Gemischtes Blattwerk/Büsche=vogelfreundlich oder eher Thuja=pflegeleichter? Als pflegeleichte Thuja kann ich die Sorte "Smaragd" wärmstens empfehlen...


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo. 

Wo hat das Haus denn den Eingang ? 
Von hinten ? 
Ich schliesse mich den Vorrednern weitestgehend an, bezueglich des Tores. 
Das finde ich im Verhältnis zum Haus auch überproportioniert. 
Gibts nicht eher Sinn für einen Weg von der Garage Richtung Haus ? 
Oder geht Ihr immer von der Garage um die ganze Hecke rum. 

Als Hecke würd ich was kindersicherndes nehmen: also was mit Dornen. Mit gefiel bei Naturagart die Schwimmteichkindersicherung durch wilde Rosen gut. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für die Ideen und Zeichnungen, Ihr seit wirklich Klasse.

Ich muß erstmal drüber nachdenken, aber das Tor bleibt. (Hat so viel Arbeit gemacht...)

Warum es dort steht? Unser Haus gehört zur Straße wo das Tor ist und ich denke man muß dort auch einen Eingang haben. Für uns wäre es praktischer wir würden zur anderen Straße gehören. 

Zur Geschichte des Tores ist zu sagen, dass ich vorne alles weggerissen habe und einen Haufen alter Steine hatte. (Die keiner mehr braucht). da war die Überlegung Container ran und weg oder vermauern. Ich hab was draus gebaut. Ich bin in den Fundamenten hinten auch noch Einige los geworden und habe immer noch nen Haufen da. Da findet sich dann sicher auch noch was, wo ich sie mit beimengen kann. 

Ich muß wirklich über Eure Anregungen und Kritiken nachdenken. Der Platz ist wirklich komplett frei, da wir uns sicher nie zum Kaffetrinken auf der (zwar nicht belebten) Kreuzung
hinsetzen würden. 
Es kann ruhig so werden, wie es keiner machen würde, ich liebe sowas. 

Was auf keinen Fall entstehen soll ist ein Rindenmulchvergifteter Sträuchergarten, auf dem nichts mehr wächst.

Grüße ersteinmal 

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas, 

das kommt sicher auch ein wenig auf das drauf an, was man will, aber wir sitzen (mitten in einer 330tsd. Einwohner Stadt) sehr oft auf der Bank im Vorgarten. Erstens hab ich da am längsten Abendsonne und zweitens ist es immer interessant wenn Leute vorbeikommen. 
Meist dauert es keine viertelstunde wenn ich da sitze und irgendein Nachbar kommt auf nen kurzen Klön vorbei und manchmal klönt man dann bis spät in die Nacht. 
Würden wir nur hinterm Haus sitzen, würd wohl selten mal einer um die Ecke schauen, aber so ist unser Vorgarten inzwischen ein kommunikatives Stückchen Garten geworden. 
Und von der jüngsten Nachbarin (5 Jahre) bis zum ältesten (über 80 Jahre) ist jeder mal dabei. 

Wenn ich meine Ruhe will bleib ich halt hinterm Haus, aber meist find ich das viel Interessanter als jeden Fernsehabend. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Wuzzel,

ich geb Dir absolut Recht. Da wir viel unterwegs sind mit dem Hund haben wir auch viele viele Leute mit denen wir schwatzen und schnaken. Zu uns kommen Kinder Fische im Teich fangen oder mit dem Hund spielen oder Hundebesitzer die Hunde durch den Garten toben lassen und die Abendsonne ist im Garten. Wenn meine Tochter ein wenig älter ist, denke ich, das der Garten ständig bevölkert ist. Ich verstehe Dich, aber isoliert leben wir nicht. 

Uns sind vieleicht die ruhigen Orte gerade ein wenig wichtiger, das kann sich durchaus wieder ändern.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Ellen (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Vorgarten, welchen Sinn kann er haben frage ich mich gerade!
Schön aussehen, so als Einladung "Guckt mal alle her!" oder kommt mal rein, oder total gestylt!

Man könnte aber auch einfach überlegen, ob man auf einer eigentlich nutzlosen Fläche ein Biotop anlegt, was dann den Tieren und der Natur gefällt.

Das Tor steht einfach mal schon und der Weg zum Haus ist festgelegt, also kann ich den "Rest" einfach irgendwie begrünen, auch wenn da dann kaum jemand mal durchgeht außer mir.

Eine Hecke fände ich in diesem Vorgarten völlig sinnlos, da eh keiner in den Garten gucken kann, also kann ich diesen Teil des Grundstücks auch einfach der Natur zurückgeben.

Ich würde an der Wand der Garage richtig hohe Gräser pflanzen, um erstmal die Mauer zu kaschieren und somit etwas Wildes in diesen Bereich bringen oder auch einfach wilden __ Wein hochranken lassen.
An der Grenze zur Straße würde ich ebenfalls was Großes pflanzen, damit niemand so leicht in mein Paradies reinsehen kann, kommt natürlich jetzt auch auf die Sonne an! Welche Seite deines Hauses ist das denn? Nord, Ost, Süd oder West?

So kann man sich in der Mitte eine Lichtung schaffen, zu der man über einen kleinen Steg gelangt, welcher dann schon durch einen künstlichem Sumpf begrenzt ist und wo ich mich an den Pflanzen und Tieren erfreuen kann, vielleicht noch eine kleine Bank habe, um einfach mal ganz allein zu sein, 

Ellen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Ach ja, wie macht man es nur???

Ich denke, als erstes muß ich klären ob Steg oder Weg. Material ist für beides da. 

Steg: 
- Das macht man so nicht. (Find ich gut, wenn es nicht aussieht wie in jedem Vorgarten) 
- Wenn es Links und Rechts am Steg ein wenig unordentlich aussieht stört das weniger
- Evtl. würde ich viel viel viel viel später mal das Fenster raushaken und eine Terassentür reinsetzen. So könnte man direkt aus der Stube auf eine kleine Terasse, die ich schon mit andenken könnte (geht aber mit Stein genauso)
- Evtl. Rutschgefahr und nicht Kindersicher. Ist glaube ich nicht so wichtig, da wirklich fast niemand den Weg langläuft. Bei uns parkt man hinter den Garagen, dort ist eigentlich unser Haupttor wo alle Leute reinkommen. Wir selbst gehen durch die Garage und betreten den Weg auch eher selten.

Weg:
- Zum Weg gehören Beete, die gepflegt werden müßen. Alle Kanten müssen ordentlich gehalten werden, sonst sieht es verwildert aus.
- Das ist eigentlich mein Hauptargument gegen einen normalen Weg, da es einfach stört und unordentlich aussieht,. wenn hier und da ein Unkraut wächst. Beim Steg passt das optisch und würde bis zu einem bestimmten Grad das Ganze verschöneren.

Inwieweit es störend ist, wenn man vorne von dem Stein auf die Bretter geht weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn dort ein Tor drin ist, sind das 2 verschiedene Welten, die Drausensteinwelt und die Drinenbretterwelt. (Denke ich so)

Der Bogen, der muß gar nicht so groß werden. Es reicht, das er 1,5 m versetzt ist. Das ist genau das Maß, wo man nicht direkt in den Hof sehen kann, wenn man links und rechts bepflanzt. Es wirkt auf dem Bild irgendwie klein, aber ich habe es mir schon mit Steinen vorgelegt und das passt eigentlich.  

Das Tor steht übrigens dort um Platz zu sparen für den ehemals angedachten Spielplatz, samt Spielhaus, Rutsche, Sandkasten und was man sonst noch da hinbauen hätte können.


Achso, was wichtig ist, es sollen vorne wirklich Obstbäume hin, da hinten zwar welche wachsen, aber ohne Obst. Ich denke, das liegt daran, das die Tannen den ganzen Boden durchwurzelt haben. 

@Ellen, Wein ist wirklich wünderschön, wir haben einen Reisenwein, der den ganzen Hof durchzieht, aber wenn der Früchte trägt haben wir eine Wespenplage. Deswegen schneiden wir mühselig alle Blüten ab, bevor es Trauben werden. Das ist sehr sehr mühselig. Nur mal so. 


Grüße 

vom unschlüssigen Thomas


----------



## Kolja (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,

vielleicht kannst du nochmal anders vorgehen.

Wenn Du Obstbäume möchtest, sag doch mal welche, wie viele, Niederstamm, Hochstamm, Büsche? Die Bäume werden schon einiges an Platz einnehmen, wenn sie rund rum Platz haben sollen (20-25 qm pro Baum?).

Wie ich das jetzt verstehe, bist du auf den Sumpf wegen der Pflegeleichtigkeit gekommen bzw. bist dir über einen pflegeleichten Wegbelag und - begrenzung nicht ganz klar.

Vielleicht kannst du noch mal deine Bedürfnisse zusammenfassen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Andrea,

ohne viel zu schreiben, mal zwei Links: (Ich habe keine drastischeren Beispiele gefunden)
1. Ein Halbwegs gepflegter Weg mit ordentlichen Beeten und vergessen Rasen zu mähen:






2. Ein Steg, vollkommen ungepflegt und das sieht doch einfach genial aus:





Es stört einfach nicht, das da Unkraut durch die Platten durchwächst. 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Ja, jetzt stell Dir den ersten Weg etwas geschwungener vor. Ein paar blühende Kräuter in der Rasenfläche und statt Betonplatten gestalte den Weg aus Geovlies mit Rindenmulch bestreut. dann sieht auch der erste verwilderte Garten schön aus. 
Der gerade Betonplattenweg hat einfach nix natuerliches, weder von Form, noch von Material, daher stellt das nen krassen Bruch zu dem verwilderten Garten dar. 

Für die zweite Lösung brauchst Du meiner Meinung nach richtig Fläche, damit es wirkt.

Gruß Wuzzel

edit:        

hier siehst Du, was fuer ne Art Weg ich meine, das geht doch auch mit ner Blumenwiese. 
hab mal Bilder vom Bau bis heute (gerade schnell vom Balkon geknipst) angehängt. 
Einfach zu machen und preiswert.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Wuzzel,

das sieht ja wirklich gut aus. 
Gelungen ist Dir auch das Bild (letztes) mit dem fliegenden Blatt.

So würde ich es machen, wenn ich kein Material hätte. 
Ausreichend vorhanden sind Steine (nicht solche Gewegplatten wie auf dem Bild) oder Terassendielen. Eins von beiden muß es werden, sonst wird meine Baumaterialiensammlung zu groß. 

Ich denke ich werde mal versuchen mit Terassendielenresten andeutungsweise einen Weg zu legen und dann nochmal aufs Dach krabbeln und knipsen.

Wenn ich am Tor zum Hof gleich eine Terasse vorsehe muß der Weg nicht direkt dort starten. Es muß ja letzlich nicht der kürzeste Weg sein, man kann Ihn ja auch durch den Vorgarten schlängeln lassen und vieleicht eine Abkürzung einbauen. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Ellen (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> @Ellen, __ Wein ist wirklich wünderschön, wir haben einen Reisenwein, der den ganzen Hof durchzieht, aber wenn der Früchte trägt haben wir eine Wespenplage. Deswegen schneiden wir mühselig alle Blüten ab, bevor es Trauben werden. Das ist sehr sehr mühselig. Nur mal so.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Pst ! Wilder Wein hat keine Trauben, 

Ellen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Echt? 






Es gibt sicher viele Sorten, da es ein Sammelbegriff ist.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Kolja (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

@Wuzzel

Schöne Wege. Die "faule" Bauweise, einfach auf dem Rasen, muss ich mir merken. Da wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen. Ich habe ja eine Terrasse ausgehoben, die ich mit Vlies und Kiesschüttung gestalten will. Da hat sich jetzt durch meine sehr langsame Bautätigkeit doch wieder einiges an Gras etc. eingefunden. Nix ausstechen - einfach Vlies drüber. Danke.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Bei der "faulen Bauweise" kommt dazu das man keinen Aushub und keinen Abfall etc. unterbringen muss (wenn man in ner Großstadt wohnt ist das nen erheblicher Kostenfaktor), Rückbau oder Veränderung ist jederzeit Problemlos möglich. 
Nachteil: hab nen 5 jährigen Freund im Bekanntenkreis der will immer den Dreck vom Weg fegen 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo alle zusammen,


Wuzzels Schnellbauweg ist wirklich gut und läuft sich bestimmt auch angenehm und ist in allen Formen anlegbar, wirklich Klasse. Hätte ich nicht die das Material da würde ich es so machen.

Ich hab mal gekrizzelt:
 
 

Ich denke schon das es was werden kann... 

Übt ruhig weiter Kritik, ich überlege diese sehr genau...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Kolja (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,

schöner Schwung im Weg. 

Ich habe mal ein bisschen gegockelt. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für Steine hast, aber wenn man die Fugen einwachsen lässt, kann das sehr schön aussehen.

einmal
zweimal

edit: noch was gefunden
Stein/Holz-Kombi (naja, mir gefällt's nicht)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Andrea,

soo schöne Pflastersteine habe ich natürlich nicht.
Es sind normale Pflastersteine, wie zum Beispiel auf der Straße und das in einigen Varianten. 

Deine Beispiel gefallen mir auch sehr gut, aber dafür müßte ich mir auch Steine holen. Deswegen auch verworfen.

Das letzte Bild, welches Dir nicht gefällt, ist ein gutes Beispiel für einen Steg. nur das der Vorgarten nicht gemulcht werden soll, sondern dort durchaus Pflanzen wachsen dürfen. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Kolja (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,

was machen deine Überlegungen?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Andrea,

das Thema geht weiter, nur haben wir uns alle das Wochenende mit ein Grippe rumgeschlagen und das wenn es mal nen Tag frei gibt... Dumm gelaufen. 

Ich bin ein wenig verunsichert ob das was werden könnte oder nicht. Drum will ich mal Restpanele grob hinlegen, knipsen und überlegen, ob es was wird. 

Wenns Wetter mitspielt werd ich das am WE mal in Angriff nehmen um wirklich mal einen Plan zu entwickeln. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## DbSam (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas

also, je länger ich mir Dein Gartentor, den genau gegenüberliegenden Eingang und den kurzen Weg zwischen beiden Punkten anschaue, desto weniger Ideen habe ich. Und dann sollen auch noch Obstbäume gepflanzt werden...

Das Gartentor wirkt in der Umgebung etwas spießig (sorry), ragt weit in den Garten hinein und dann muss gleich eine Kurve beginnen. Wie bekommt man einen optischen Übergang vom überdimensionierten Gartentor zum kultigem Weg optisch gelungen hin??? Und die Schwierigkeit dabei ist auch noch, dass die Form des Gartentores nach einem geraden Weg schreit... (wenigstens die ersten Meter). Dann soll eine Sumpflandschaft kommen, die zum Obstgarten übergeht...

Das wird ein Stückwerk. Einzeln schön, zusammen mißlungen...


Weißt Du was:
Baue Dir einen stinknormalen, schönen Weg hin, mach eine Wiese und stelle die Obstbäume drauf und 'fertsch'.
Achte darauf, dass Du nur mit dem Rasenmäher herum sausen musst und keine Motorsense benötigst. Dann ist auch das Mähen kurz und schmerzlos. 
Insgesamt stinknormal, preiswert und/aber pflegeleicht...

Stecke Deine Ideen und die dazu nötige Kohle in die Terasse, den Teich und Umgebung.
Dort muss eben dann das  'Aaaah' und 'Ooooh wie schön' kommen...


Sorry, so sehe ich das aber im Moment...
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Carsten,

höre uff an meinem Tor rumzukritisieren. Das ist in liebevoller Kleinarbeit entstanden und mit den Klinkern sieht es (oder soll) aus als ob da der Putz brökelt. Ich liebe mein Tor... Das bleibt. (Spießig...)
Nein, ist recht, ich habe ja um Meinungen gebeten. Material habe ich da sowohl für Traditionell wie auch Sumpflandschaft. Also Mehrkosten gibt es nicht, sondern nur Mehraufwand. 
Am WE will ich das Material mal andeutungsweise auslegen um einen wirklichen optischen Eindruck zu bekommen. Ich werds knipsen und dann können wir weiterreden.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## DbSam (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Schieb es ein paar Meter in Richtung Straßenkreuzung und ich sage nie wieder was...  
*duckundweg*


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Jo Recht hatter der Sam, alternativ kannst Du aber auch die Straßenkreuzung Richtung Tor verschieben  
*duckundhintersamversteck*


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

@Carsten 
@Wuzzel 

Grüße


Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo zusammen, 

nach umfangreichen Testverlegearbeiten, hierm mal ein paar Bilder und mit viiiiiel viiiiiiel Phantasie kannman sich vorstellen, was es werden könnte.

  

Die Straße wird warscheinlich da bleiben, wo Sie ist... und das Tor auch.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Theo (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Moin Thomas.
Na endlich mal ein Foto von deinem Tor.....Ja, ich denke das hat was und und ist erhaltenswert.
Deine Vorstellungen sind auf dem rechten Foto gut nach zu vollziehen, allerdings wird nur der kleine Teil am Haus einbezogen. Ich würde auf Höhe des Fensters einen Abzweig in den anderen Teil des Gartens machen und dort kleine Schlängelwege durch verschiedene Areale führen. (schrieb ich schon, sorry Beitr39)
So einen Spielplatz hätte ich auch gerne.
Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Von großen Obstbäumen würde ich da aber eher absehen, dann schon lieber den ganzen Teil als Feuchte Wiese gestalten, oder mit Gräsern, die es nicht so feucht brauchen. 




> Baumfreie, zum Teil gebüschreiche, von Sumpfpflanzen dominierte Lebensgemeinschaften, die auf nassen mineralischen bis organischen Böden gedeihen (siehe Bodentyp), können nur bei permanentem Wasserüberschuss bestehen. Die Abgrenzung von Sumpf zu anderen Biotoptypen ist nicht ganz einfach. Sümpfe bilden Zwischenformen von Lebensräumen wie Mooren, verlandenden Gewässern, zu feuchten Wiesen und Gebüschen. Hochstaudenfluren, Kleinseggengemeinschaften, Großseggenriede oder feuchte Weidengebüsche gehören zur typischen Vegetation.




Bäume gehören einfach nicht dazu ! Und große Büsche auch nicht ! 

Denk großzügig und lass die ganze Fläche einheitlich wirken. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## DbSam (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> ... und lass die ganze Fläche einheitlich wirken.







Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Carsten, hallo Wuzzel,

Euch fällt auch immer was ein wa... . Da müssen Bäume hin, sonst würden die Alten noch dastehen. Das sind die Auflagen für die Fällgenehmigung. Da ich noch viel zu fällen habe, ... 

Das würde ich gern so machen, geht aber nicht. Gepflanzt werden nur so hohe Bäume, das sie die Sonne auch im Winter nicht verdecken können, also klein.

Aber eigentlich ist genug Platz, das kann ruhig ein Sichtschutzwald werden.

Man weiß es nicht man weiß es nicht...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Kolja (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Vorgarten als Sumpflandschaft*

Hallo Thomas,

für mich passt Sumpf und Obst auch nicht zusammen. 

Wenn ich mir den ganzen Thread noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lasse, gibt es folgende Prioritäten:
das Tor bleibt, wo es ist
du verwendest Material, welches du hast (Dielen, Pflasterstein)
der Anfang deiner Überlegungen für einen Sumpf, war ein pflegeleichter, gepflegt aussehender Weg
Bäume müssen sein, als Ersatzpflanzung

Upps, da bleibt nicht viel Spielraum.

Ich würde von der Sumpfidee Abschied nehmen und sehen, welche Bäume, Büsche, Hecke du haben möchtest, darunter Wiese, evtl. mit ein paar Stauden bzw. horstigen Gräsern, vielleicht etwas Kletterndes vor die Wände. 
Den Weg würde ich im Schwung, mit den Steinen fortsetzen. Vielleicht gibt es auch bei diesen die Möglichkeit, sie etwas auf Lücke zu setzen um einem gewollten Bewuchs Platz zu lassen.


----------

